# Bottling Tank using the Maxant No Drip Valve



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Spend the money on a new MAXANT tank. It will live longer than you will, so you will get a return on your investment. Spend some money Larry.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Just spent the $$ unless you have a friend that does fab work in stainless. I got lucky and have a friend that can do stainless. I got lucky and bought a stainless steel tank about 15 gallons. We bent up a box in stainless and bought some fittings. I used a 120 hot water heater element and thermostat. And bought a close out Danant bottling valve. It has work great for three years now. My shop stays cold all winter long 40 deg or so but I still have about $300.00 in it. Once you use one that warms your honey you will wonder what took you so long in getting a tank.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

if the 16 gallon is too much coin, get the 6 gallon. its a little less, just wont hold a pail to liquify it I think.
Ray


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I supplied the length of 20" stainless pipe and the sheet of 1/4 stainless bottom plus the 1 1/2" dripless valve. My son fabbed it up and his wife really really likes it. An infrared bulb underneath really heats it and makes filtering or bottling so much quicker. I have an old beer keg that is going to get a similar treatment for my own operations next summer. Something like what Mark suggests will have a better resale value. Unless you can find the material for free and have the welding done at less than commercial rate, that might be the better way to go.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hiwire said:


> if the 16 gallon is too much coin, get the 6 gallon. its a little less, just wont hold a pail to liquify it I think.
> Ray


It's not that it's too much coin, it's that it's a little too.... big...... I store everything in 5 gallon buckets until I'm ready to bottle, so the most I'm holding in the tank would be a 6 gallons. I'd get a 6 gallon or so from Maxant, but the smallest they have is 16 gallons. I may end up with it anyway, just looking for a possible alternative.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

they also have a 6 gallon. look under wax melters. you just have to liquify it before dumping it in. I think the diameter is smaller than a bucket. I have been looking at the same problem lately. i just need 1 little nudge and I will be getting the 16 gallon. 
Ray


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Have you called Maxant for a quote?
I'm not sure if you are aware, but they give you a SCREAMING DEAL on their superior bottling valve when you buy a tank.

One thing that I have learned to appreciate over the years is the statement that "buying ahead" makes to one's self and those around you.
A couple of examples:
I purchased a really expensive 9 frame radial extractor when I first got started and only had a few hives.
Then a Maxant chain uncapper. Regardless of the fact that they were gross overkill at the time, they served me very well for years before I had to increase scale.

How about this;
When I purchased my first bee truck, I could haul my entire outfit on it in one load!!!

Buying ahead gives you confidence and says to yourself and to others, " I mean business. I'm serious about this!"
Then, every day that you see the equipment setting there, it is reassuring that you are indeed moving forward.

DON'T BE CHEAP! BUY THE TANK! 

Besides, that gives you just one more excuse to have more bees..... :banana:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

HarryVanderpool said:


> One thing that I have learned to appreciate over the years is the statement that "buying ahead" makes to one's self and those around you.
> A couple of examples:
> Buying ahead gives you confidence and says to yourself and to others, " I mean business. I'm serious about this!"
> Then, every day that you see the equipment setting there, it is reassuring that you are indeed moving forward.
> Besides, that gives you just one more excuse to have more bees.....


I "hear" your Harry, but I'm 63 and not really going "ahead" but remaining steady. That and I've no one to leave it all to and it'll end up selling for pennies on the dollar...
I'll probably end up buying it "just because I want it." Just was wondering what others had to say and as "HiWire" stated, I may just need that extra "nudge."


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

snl said:


> I'll probably end up buying it "just because I want it."


Well now we're getting somewhere!

My daughter is production manager in our retail honey.
Every once in a while she will be wrestling with a decision, " Should I, or not....place it here, or there.....buy it now, or wait.....etc"
I always get a laugh when I remind her of Vanderpool Farms, primary management philosophy:

"Do what you want to do!"


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Go for the larger tank by all means. It is better if you do not have to draw down and have the floating wax come out. Room enough to dump in another 5 gallon pail while there is still lots of cover over the valve. You really do not want to be trying to dump in PART of a five gallon pail. Nice to have the bottling tank heavy and solid enough to let the pail set on top and drain itself without worrying about it falling over or overflowing!


----------



## JasonA (Aug 29, 2014)

snl said:


> I "hear" your Harry, but I'm 63 and not really going "ahead" but remaining steady. That and I've no one to leave it all to and it'll end up selling for pennies on the dollar...
> I'll probably end up buying it "just because I want it." Just was wondering what others had to say and as "HiWire" stated, I may just need that extra "nudge."


I'm just up the road and could be your "son". I'm about the right age! Buy it "dad" and don't forget me when the time comes. Oh yeah, could you leave me one of those fancy vaporizers too...."dad"! :lpf:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

JasonA said:


> I'm just up the road and could be your "son". I'm about the right age! Buy it "dad" and don't forget me when the time comes. Oh yeah, could you leave me one of those fancy vaporizers too...."dad"! :lpf:


Jason (son!), you made me chuckle, but that's all! You can stand in line at the auction ....when the time comes. :applause:


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

I was in the same boat as you and decided to go with the 16 gallon Maxant. One of the best moves I ever made...its worth every penny. Makes dealing with granulated honey a breeze!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The other view::: When I bought my first bee truck it was a 1966 cornbinder that looked like it had been use to pack rockpiles. I put a bed on it out of 5 cent a pound chunks of 4" channel that dropped off pieces they built farm equipment with. All cut to 45 degrees so it was relatively easy to keep straight as I made LOTS of welds. I used the money I didn't spend impressing the neighbors on more boxes. I would overload it for every job and once a year drop the transmission to replace the shaft seal. I could build a box and frames for $11. Those boxes made me money faster than a shiny truck that would have used the money required to build them. BE CHEAP! Find a junk tank. Find a 15.5 gallon stainless steel beer keg. Put the money where the rubber meets the road. Bees, equipment and feed.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

SNL, I've never seen the car full of money follow a man to the gravesite. Buy the tank.


----------



## JasonA (Aug 29, 2014)

snl said:


> Jason (son!), you made me chuckle, but that's all! You can stand in line at the auction ....when the time comes. :applause:


Well, that was worth a shot lol. No really, a chuckle is all I was going for! I guess I'll have to make a donation to the tank fund and buy a vaporizer. 

In all seriousness, buy the tank. If it's not an issue of money go for it. I don't have bees yet, but I've got enough wood to hive probably 10 double deeps each with 3 medium supers plus about 10 5 frame nucs. Why? because that's my plan. I have no idea if I can keep the bugs in the box and keep them alive, but I'm going into this believing 100% that I can do this. If I can't then I know where you can get some boxes for pennies on the dollar!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's a picture of our Dadant piece of junk 300# bottler.
And our very high quality Maxant 500# bottler.
Although it is not reflected in this picture, all of our bottlers are wrapped with shipping blankets to conserve energy.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Uh, Harry? How do you get your honey into those tanks? My tanks each sit on a chair of their own. So far I can lift a bucket of honey high enough to manually dump its contents into the tank. I can also sit to fill jars. Maybe it's another Thread, but could you show more of your set up, please?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

This my 60 year old bottler that my dad bought in the late 50's. If you don't drop it or run over it, it will last a life time!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

davidsbees said:


> This my 60 year old bottler that my dad bought in the late 50's. If you don't drop it or run over it, it will last a life time!
> View attachment 14945


Ha ha! This is too weird. I have a similar Cat forklift and an identical barrel rotating attachment and we set our bottler up alongside our extractor as well. Trouble is we don't have the headroom to use the attachment so we lay the drum down on a tire and roll it directly on to the forks with the valve facing down. Never had an accident but we do use a secure bolt ring and a fresh gasket.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Sure would be nice if someone invented a dripless valve for the 5 gal pail.

I can lift 45-50 lbs only to my waist and so keep everything in the 5 gal honey pails, all with gates. That's how it will remain and why I always hope someone will come up with something that works for me.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

GEEEEZE!
Am I the only beekeeper that has heard of this new invention called a pump!
If you look at the picture I posted you will notice a Maxant honey pump at the base of the left tank stand.
Also on that stand is a Mann Lake filter and hanging right below the tank is my pump controller.
I installed ultrasonic proximity sensors to stop the pump when the tank is full.
Also a pressure sensor on the filter to stop the pump when pressure reaches 40 lbs.
There are indicator lights on the panel that illuminate to tell you why the pump stopped.

Between the bottling valve and shut-off valve is a 1 1/2" male camlock capped off.
This camlock is used to feed the Swienty bottling machine. But it is also used to fill the tanks out of 55 gal barrels.
Piece of cake. And once you develop your procedure, it is common to only lose a drop or two on the floor.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Doesn't your help get tired standing? 

Yeah, I've heard of pumps. I've been imagining a way to incorporate a heated tank and a pump into my system for when I get to where I can't lift the buckets that high. When necessity arrives I will do it. Until then, grunt and strain will have to do.

I don't bottle as much as you I suspect.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Yeah, I've heard of pumps. I've been imagining a way to incorporate a heated tank and a pump into my system for when I get to where I can't lift the buckets that high. When necessity arrives I will do it. Until then, grunt and strain will have to do.


How about an overhead hoist to pick up the buckets so that you can easily dump them?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

HarryVanderpool said:


> GEEEEZE!
> Am I the only beekeeper that has heard of this new invention called a pump!
> If you look at the picture I posted you will notice a Maxant honey pump at the base of the left tank stand.
> Also on that stand is a Mann Lake filter and hanging right below the tank is my pump controller.
> ...


Eureka!! . Actually, if we did it very much that is no doubt what we would do. We are only doing about a half dozen drums per year for landowners and the like so it just didn't seem worth the hassle to reconfigure a big moyno pump when we can just lift up and drain a drum in probably about 10 minutes.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's a closer look at the valving manifold.










Here is an updated view.
The moving blankets are $4:95 each from Harbor Fright. 
They do a really good job of holding in heat as opposed to nothing.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

HarryVanderpool said:


> I installed ultrasonic proximity sensors to stop the pump when the tank is full.
> Also a pressure sensor on the filter to stop the pump when pressure reaches 40 lbs.
> There are indicator lights on the panel that illuminate to tell you why the pump stopped.


Harry, if you don't mind sharing, what ultrasonic sensors are you using and how are they mounted?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Banner:
BANENG S18UBAQ (02712) sensor $192.00

BANENG [email protected] cable $25.00

You will also need a 24VDC power supply and 24 volt relays.
The sensor turns the relay on and off which controls your circuit.
I prefer Phoenix Contact relays for my logic circuits.
Then an Idec 10 amp relay for output to pump.

As far as mounting, you just drill a hole on the lid or top of your tank covering.
Don't mout them in a way that they could be damaged!!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Haraga said:


> SNL, I've never seen the car full of money follow a man to the gravesite.


Not true! My wife told me that she'll write me a check for every penny we've got and drop it in the coffin right before they close it!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

HarryVanderpool said:


> GEEEEZE!
> Am I the only beekeeper that has heard of this new invention called a pump!
> If you look at the picture I posted you will notice a Maxant honey pump at the base of the left tank stand.
> Also on that stand is a Mann Lake filter and hanging right below the tank is my pump controller.
> ...


I have a kitchen operation. If I were 20 yrs younger...


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, for cheapskates like me, I got this- http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Hobbyist-Bottling-Tank/productinfo/977/ from their scratch and dent room, And they threw in this- http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/1-1_2-Perfect-Gate/productinfo/515/. Holds 2 buckets easily and was about $200 total.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

cg3 what do you do with a crystallized tank of honey?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Park it next to the woodstove.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Spend the money on a new MAXANT tank. It will live longer than you will, so you will get a return on your investment. Spend some money Larry.


I have a 600-3 it is is the best. Don't try and save some money and make your own. Get the Maxant on you wont be sorry.

http://www.maxantindustries.com/bottling.html




HarryVanderpool said:


> Although it is not reflected in this picture, all of our bottlers are wrapped with shipping blankets to conserve energy.


This is a great idea Harry. I bet it would help keep the heat in.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

cg3 said:


> Well, for cheapskates like me, I got this- http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Hobbyist-Bottling-Tank/productinfo/977/ from their scratch and dent room, And they threw in this- http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/1-1_2-Perfect-Gate/productinfo/515/. Holds 2 buckets easily and was about $200 total.


cg3, what do you think of the perfect gate?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

It's a big improvement over the gate usually used for 5gal buckets and it does not drip. I'm happy with it. It does tend to stick a little as it moves through it's shutoff arc, only a problem when filling very small containers. I think the metal version would have been better.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice setup!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

snl said:


> Looking for a 10-15 gallon stainless steel tank to which I could attach the 1" Maxant No drip valve. I don't need to warm the tank (well maybe sometimes but I could just stick it in a warming box), would just like to use it for bottling (as the old 5 gallon bucket and plastic valve is getting very tiresome to use).
> 
> Maxant's 16 gallon tank is great, but I can't justify the cost.......


Ok, here's what I did. I'm buying this on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231424302352?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Then I'm buying the valve from Maxant. The keg will come with hole pre-drilled for the vale and a nut (with seal) to attach to the valve. I'm doing this primarily to bottle, not de-crystallize honey. I can always wrap a heating blanket around the tank if I need to warm the honey.

I'll post a pic when I have it all together.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, so I got the beer keg with the top cut out as show in the below post, I have a "warming blanket" to wrap around...just waiting on valve from Maxant. But the keg has a concave bottom. That being the case, it'll never drain all the honey. I was thinking of putting "something" in the bottom of the tank to raise the honey level up to the valve level. The first thing that came to mind was.............marbles. 
Any other thoughts? I'll post pics once it's complete. So, for about $250 total, I'll have my bottling tank!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

When I get toward the bottom, I just prop up the back. If I bottle the very last honey in the tank, I get wax and scum in the jars.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

After all that, a year from now, I hope you like it. Marbles? Lost any lately?  lol


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cg3 said:


> When I get toward the bottom, I just prop up the back. If I bottle the very last honey in the tank, I get wax and scum in the jars.


Don't you strain your honey before you bottle it Charlie? I do. No wax in my jars. The only scum may be air bubbles. So I don't drain the last of the tank into a jar. If I want to empty the tank to clean it I drain it into a bucket and dump that into the next tank that gets strained.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> After all that, a year from now, I hope you like it. Marbles? Lost any lately?  lol


It wasn't all that much and saved me a ton of $$$ over purchasing a Maxant bottling tank. Don't ask my wife about me losing my marbles!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You have a wife? I might have to ask her about her marbles.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> You have a wife? I might have to ask her about her marbles.


Yes, and I pay dearly for her!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Where is my 10 ft pole with which I will not touch that?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Don't you strain your honey before you bottle it Charlie?


Sure, but I still get a layer of something on top that looks unattractive in jars. When I get down to the last of the last, it stays here at home.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay. Then it probably isn't wax, is it?

Once you strain your Honey, warm I assume, do you let it cool down to room temperature before pouring it into the bottling tank? Doing so reduces the air bubbles in the honey, therefore also the foam, of course.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

snl said:


> Ok, so I got the beer keg with the top cut out as show in the below post, I have a "warming blanket" to wrap around...just waiting on valve from Maxant. But the keg has a concave bottom. That being the case, it'll never drain all the honey. I was thinking of putting "something" in the bottom of the tank to raise the honey level up to the valve level. The first thing that came to mind was.............marbles.
> Any other thoughts? I'll post pics once it's complete. So, for about $250 total, I'll have my bottling tank!


Did you consult with Brian/Acebird before moving forwards with this project?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I am not an engineer but my solution for your bottom topography would be epoxy. Fill it up. Personally sqkcrk's solution would be mine. No I wouldn't call an engineer, I would just tilt it to drain.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Okay. Then it probably isn't wax, is it?
> 
> Once you strain your Honey, warm I assume, do you let it cool down to room temperature before pouring it into the bottling tank?


If, by warm, you mean doing it in July, then yes. I strain straight out of the extractor. It's really not been a big deal, just means I keep the last inch or so from the last bucket. I would anyway, probably.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Larry, your tank may be able to use an agitator (to get that older honey _up _out of the concave keg sump) - perhaps a modified submersible _ceiling fan_ could be employed for that. See post #50 for details on implementing that feature.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

snl said:


> But the keg has a concave bottom. That being the case, it'll never drain all the honey. I was thinking of putting "something" in the bottom of the tank to raise the honey level up to the valve level. The first thing that came to mind was.............marbles.
> Any other thoughts? I'll post pics once it's complete. So, for about $250 total, I'll have my bottling tank!


Actually, it was my wife who came up with a good I think (answer to the concave bottom)....That is take a gallon baggie and fill it full of warm beeswax, seal it and place it in the bottom of the tank to form to the concave bottom....

Sure wish Ace would give me his 2 cents on this....


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Larry, your tank may be able to use an agitator


Graham, I think YOU are the agitator! :lookout:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Vance G said:


> Personally sqkcrk's solution would be mine.


Which one was that? The spend money on a nice new tank and enjoy it the rest of your life? That one?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

snl said:


> gallon baggie and fill it full of warm beeswax, seal it and place it in the bottom of the tank


That might work but doesn't it defeat the purpose of stainless steel?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

snl said:


> Actually, it was my wife who came up with a good I think (answer to the concave bottom)....That is take a gallon baggie and fill it full of warm beeswax, seal it and place it in the bottom of the tank to form to the concave bottom....
> 
> Sure wish Ace would give me his 2 cents on this....


If you are going to do that, skip the bag. Is this tank going to be warmable? If that is even a word, warmable.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Graham, I think YOU are the agitator!


Au contraire ... it was _Mark _that started it. :lpf:



... note that no names were used in _MY _post ...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> If you are going to do that, skip the bag. Is this tank going to be warmable? If that is even a word, warmable.


Yup, but certainly not to the point of melting the wax......... Maybe I will skip the bag.....


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Au contraire ... it was _Mark _that started it. :lpf:


MOM! Make them STOP!!!! :gh:


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> warmable.


Maybe some kind of gadget that heats up from a 12V battery?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Larry can be the first *green *beekeeper. Install a solar array on the roof of his honey house, feed that _12 volt battery_, and use the juice to heat the bottling tank wrapped in this 12 volt heater/blanket. :banana:


... and then carry that 12 volt battery out to the apiary, and use it to OAV those nasty mites. Anyone know a _reliable _vendor where Larry could get one of those OAV thingies ... :s:lookout:


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

In my settling tanks, the wax always seems to rise. Why won't a bag of wax rise to the top? Pouring hot wax on the bottom itself would not hurt anything and it would stay in place until you heated it to over 140 or so.



snl said:


> Actually, it was my wife who came up with a good I think (answer to the concave bottom)....That is take a gallon baggie and fill it full of warm beeswax, seal it and place it in the bottom of the tank to form to the concave bottom....
> 
> Sure wish Ace would give me his 2 cents on this....


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

I think yall have been cooped up tooo long this winter and need some bee sting THERAPY!
Nick:lookout:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Finished it! Turned out great, pics tomorrow... Warming blanket included!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Snl So what are you using for a warming blanket?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Gotta do a better job of posting pics...........but you get the gist (I think).. 

Gotta polish it up, but it works great........


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Looking good. Do you have a cover? When are you going to put some honey in it?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

This is great!
If you ever get around to retrofitting that old fridge in your garage as a kegerator, you can send off to Maxant for a tank and plumb a tap from it out the refrigerator door!!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

The cover is in the second pic. Has a black knob on it. Looking for a wheeled cart to hold it, then I'll dump honey in it. Tried it yesterday with water. All is well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I wondered if that wasn't the cover.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

HarryVanderpool said:


> This is great!
> If you ever get around to retrofitting that old fridge in your garage as a kegerator, you can send off to Maxant for a tank and plumb a tap from it out the refrigerator door!!


I know it's pretty much a standard thing to have for any guy in SC that drinks beer, but how did you know Larry has a refrigerator in the garage Harry? lol


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice Snl.
I'll bet she'll work just fine.
I like the way you think.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice thing about this tank, no pail perch needed







....


----------



## Bob Anderson (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey Larry, How's this thing working for you? Any mods to it lately? How is the heating blanket working out? Can it degranulate honey?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Works great! No mods. No, it won't de granulate honey. I use a heating box for that then transfer it here, where it will keep it warm.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm a bit behind you guys, but I will be looking at home brewing containers for starters. They go 5 to 15 or 20 gallons, food grade plastic, airtight lids, and I can install a valve of my choice. I'll try this one: http://www.hudsonvalleybeesupply.com/honey-gate-perfection/
For heat, there is a nice variety of wrap around blankets that keep the contents around 90 degrees.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

snl said:


> I "hear" your Harry, but I'm 63 and not really going "ahead" but remaining steady. That and I've no one to leave it all to and it'll end up selling for pennies on the dollar...
> I'll probably end up buying it "just because I want it." Just was wondering what others had to say and as "HiWire" stated, I may just need that extra "nudge."


Larry,

I am 68 and working on building my number of hives as fast as I can. My kids don't care anything about my bees or my real estate business. I am doing this for me, because I enjoy it. Maybe by the time I'm too old to do it I can hire someone to help me. 

If you have the money to buy it and you want it, get it.


----------

